# pressure pots



## woodwiz1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm interested in making my own acrylic/wood pen blanks and was wondering if a painters pressure pot would be ok to use or is the equipment specific to this task. If so can anyone recommend a supplier.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Edgar (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting one too. Lots of folks here use the Harbor Freight pot and Amazon has a similar one for about the same price.


----------



## glenspens (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a HF... set it up almost like the one in the library for pressure and vac ...workes for me...


----------



## robertkulp (Feb 24, 2015)

I have Grizzly's and have been very pleased.
Grizzly.com® --


----------

